# Subs sunk by US patrol squadrons



## Micdrow (Sep 16, 2008)

Document on subs sunk by US patrol squadrons.

Enjoy


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Great reading mcdraw thanks


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 17, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2008)

Neat read, though it doesn't have the appendices. Charles should be proud. Alot of those were sunk by PB4Y's.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 17, 2008)

cool!

I like to see all the team work..

Spotted by a pby, strafed by Venturas, finished off by PB4Y's and crew picked up by the Navy! 

The ballet that killed the Kreigsmarine...

.


----------

